# Another Fat Bloater...Geoff Capes wannabe...



## ojafs (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have just joined the forum, here is my intro thread so i don't bore anyone who does not want to know...

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/introduce-yourself/29393-new-hopless-case.html

Basically,

I am training in the gym 3 times a week and i'll be following Gary's basic / Intermediate program.

I'm also doing 30mins of cardio every morning, either a fast walk or a pretend jog lol.

Problem is, i'm 39 5ft10 & 142kgs, have not exercised for nearly 20 years so have to take it fairly gentle to start with.

I really need a lot of help sorting out my diet....I'll try anything that will help me build muscle but still allow me to loose weight.

I'm shaped like a barrel - all my excess weight is around my gut, chest and back.

I need to get examples of a typical daily routine that will help me achieve what I need too. I don't mind repitition in food, anything that I can pre prepare would be good so I can take to work with me and any suplements that would help me achieve a healthier body and aid my training?

What i need to achieve is to get rid of my fat and replace it with muscle.

I don't mind being 142 kgs, but I would like far more muscle and far less fat.

Please help.

Thanks

JP


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why not do the full body routine 2x a week and focus more time and energy into cardio?

i`m a massive fan of walking for fatloss.

the rest is diet..i suggest you read the stickeys and a few diet threads..

see what can come up with yourself and then post it up.

from there you`ll get all the help you`ll need.

2x a week training is not popular here but its what i do and its extremely effective.

you havent said how long youve been going the fullbody but in 2-3 months it`d be a good time to split the routine in two.

by training so infrequently you`ll get masses of rest which will allow you to add weight far more regularly.

twill also allow you to do cardio!

i`m 42 so forget age being a factor.(geoff capes kept budgies dint he lol


----------



## ojafs (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I have been checking a lot of the forum threads and they have been very helpful.

One thing I forgot to add is that I only eat fish - no red, white or other colour meats so it does limit me a lot.

I would love to eat meat again, but I worked in Southern Africa for 10 years, and it really put me off eating meat and I can't face it no matter how many times I have tried.

I'm also on a very very tight budget at the moment. I was considering a 10 week weight loss plan from the DR's which is only a liquid diet consisting of a daily allowence of:- 2 pints of skimmed milk, 2oz of powder milk, 1 wheat based drink and as much water as you can drink daily. No solids at all.

I know the weight loss would be pretty drastic on this diet, and it would be hard to do do but.......if I got a few stone off of me reasonably quickly It may aid me getting fitter quicker as I won't be carrying all the extra weight around. Also, if i keep up with the workouts and cardio, I should be able to control the weight gain again when I re-introduce solids.

My only concern with this diet would be keeping my energy levels up so that I can train 4 times a week and try and sort out some of my non existant muscle.

Any good ideas or pro's and cons? Sorry I'm asking a lot about this but I really have not got a clue.

Thanks

JP


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m skint too matey,i`ll have a root around in my journal for what i used as a cutting diet when i was laid up for 3 months after an op with no exercise at all..

its milk and tuna based lol

so you might like it.


----------



## ojafs (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks very much for that - sounds like a diet that I could cope with - love both.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

1

2 shredded wheat nana 3/4 a pint of milk?

protein shake or a shake as described later on.

2

can of tuna and pint of milk

3

shake with maybe 50g`s oats nana natty yoghurt protein powder egg and pint of milk

4

milk and tuna

5

beef or chicken/peanut butter sarnie sarnie and pint of milk (or spag bog maybe)

6

milk and tuna

this is what i ate post op to minimise muscle loss and lose some bodyfat.

its obvioulsy very milk dependent but of course as long as the protein is replaced with either a shot of protein powder or nuts/beans/pulses/lean meat sources you could replce milk with water.

i went from 12 stone to 11 stone on that after an op as i said.

i have some before and after pics here...

English Muscle Training Forum


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

ojafs said:


> I'm also on a very very tight budget at the moment. I was considering a 10 week weight loss plan from the DR's which is only a liquid diet consisting of a daily allowence of:- 2 pints of skimmed milk, 2oz of powder milk, 1 wheat based drink and as much water as you can drink daily. No solids at all.


I believe you will lose fat and also a fair amount of muscle with this diet and what happens when you stop. You need to look at what you eat and come up with something that you can live with for life otherwise you'll lose the weight and then put it all back on.

Cal's diet he's posted looks a lot better than the docs rapid weight loss diet and you should have enough protein in there as well to get yourself some new muscle built and the more muscle you have the more calories you'll burn!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my diet is low in veg which has been pointed out previously so a decent multi vit is a must altho adding fibrous veg wouldnt hinder you in any way..in fact bloody good idea to add some as theyre cheap and low cal

my shakes are/were quite carb dense but that just means cutting some of the oats or the nana..

i find nana helps suspend the oats so not optional..

how some of you freaks drink oats.water and a flavourless powder is beyond me lol

i always add a hefty dollop of peanut butter in shakes these days too.

it does help to have zero appetite too lol-see my gf helping.. even when we aint together lol

rough guess that diet gave me 2g of protein per pound of bw-i went nuts with it!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

May I suggest a spot of swimming sir?

I have been close to your weight previously and trust me swimming and hill walking are 2 superb activities to help shed the fat - at least to start with. Swimming is very kind on the joints and hill walking will really help too without killing you or your joints.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Although I see a lot of people putting fruit down for being full of sugars I believe that you can't get better than fruit and vegetables. Taste nice, natural and they are not very dense in calories, try having some fruit for breakfast and wait half an hour before you eat anything else, I usually find I'm full by then so have to force a protein shake!


----------



## ojafs (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys - thank you for all the helpfull info. I'm starting the diet tomorrow - was just wondering what a good but inIexpensive shake formula I could get? I don't know anything about them so if you could point me in the right direction please.

Thanks

JP


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd recommend trying to buy a bulk protein powder and although it may be expensive to begin with you will be making a saving overall. Is there anybody you know who you can buy with and split the product / cost?


----------

